

Of the top 6 results for "Real World Haskell" on Amazon, 2 are Haskell books... - andreyf
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=real+world+haskell&x=0&y=0
asdf
======
tokenadult
Presumably this is based in large part on buying behavior of previous
customers who have done that search.

------
andreyf
... others are "Erlang Programming", "Programming Erlang", "Anathem" (!?), and
"JavaScript, The Good Parts".

Curiouser and curiouser, Amazon gets...

